

Internet Explorer 9 and Their Javascript Problem - spoiledtechie
http://www.spoiledtechie.com/post/Internet-Explorer-9-and-Their-Javascript-Problem.aspx

======
spoiledtechie
Can someone post where this problem can be shown to the IE team? I would love
for them to fix it, but don't know where to start.

------
cracell
No idea what the spec says or if their is one that pertains to this.

But if I reference a file multiple times I want the browser to load it that
many times otherwise I shouldn't be referencing it multiple times. I
understand his issue but it sounds like the code should be checking to see if
the library has loaded and not requesting it if it already has. And IE has the
correct behavior.

~~~
kijeda
Disagree. By that logic, when you pull up Hacker News' front page it should
download "grayarrow.gif" 30 times - once each for each story it appears next
to.

------
cheetahtec
I have the same problem. I just wish IE would get all their problems fixed and
invest wisely in their browser unlike their past releases.

